
HexGL by BKcore - ghosh
http://hexgl.bkcore.com/play/
======
kowdermeister
Acceleration broken on Nexus 5 as well. It only accelerates if I touch it with
two fingers and when I try to steer it resets to the start position quite
quickly.

Very nice game, I really appreciate the Crysis like post processing hexagons.

------
edwinjm
Nice JavaScript/WebGL demo. Unfortunately, it doesn't work well on the iPhone.
The rendering is good, left/right works, but accelaration is broken.

------
fataliss
Works really well on desktop chrome! Good job!

